# Spurless SP 101?



## mattyd (May 18, 2008)

Friends- does the Spurless SP101 have a solid back like the s&w 642 where it is an enclosed hammer or is it a shrouded hammer? Any one have any pics from the rear of your gun to show?
Thanks.
M


----------



## dadof3 (May 18, 2008)

Only the spur is removed off the back of the hammer and also the ability to shoot single action, it is DAO. The despured hammer is not covered by anything.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

This is not a SP 101 but a Ruger Speed-Six and it looks just like this. The one the left is the Ruger with a spurless hammer. :smt023


----------



## mattyd (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help. So how do you like the spurless? I have not been able to get my hands on one yet.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It's a fine shooting revolver if you do your part. The key to it is that trigger has to be very smooth. I changed this one back to the regular spur hammer because of the trigger action being a little hard and rough to pull. The trigger that came with it is a lot smoother. I'll take it to my gunsmith one of these days and let him do his magic.:smt1099


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

I just purchased one this past week for the wife based on the recommendation of Mike at the gun shop as well as the wife liking the feel. We will be hitting the range this weekend, I hope she likes it. She really liked the fact that it was spur less because there is less to snag on her purse when carrying concealed. I'll post our review when we get back from the range.


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*spurless*

My wife likes our Ruger with the hammer for the option of more accurate shooting when needed.


----------

